# Pain Management Injection Codes



## mthompson01 (Nov 3, 2008)

When a patient comes in for an injection done strictly for pain management, would you bill the ASA code and the actual injection code.


----------



## enancy79 (Nov 4, 2008)

If the injection was performed by your CRNA,or anesthesia provider, then only the injection code would be billed.  If another provider performed the injection and your anesthesia professional performed anesthetic or sedation then check into codes 01991 -01992.  You would not bill both codes.


----------

